# VDubMod-Problem: 2 DivX Filme zusammenfügen



## ken06 (18. August 2006)

Moin,

ich möchte 2 DivX Filme mit VirtualDubMod zusammenfügen.

Problem: Es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung
"Cannot append segment: The Video streams have different data formats"

Nachdem ich beide Dateien miteinander verglichen habe, zeigen sich folgende Unterschiede (rest ist identisch)

Film 1: (Bild: 672x288; Datenrate 188 kBit/s)
Film 2: (Bild: 528x224; Datenrate 162 kBit/s)

Frage: Wie kann ich beide Filme einander angleichen, um beide dann zusammenfügen
zu können?


MfG ken


----------



## chmee (19. August 2006)

Ein einfaches "mergen" wird nicht funktionieren, aufgrund der oben angegebenen Daten.
Wie soll der Player mittendrin die Auflösung ändern ?

Logisch wäre es, die erste Datei auf die Größe der zweiten zu schrumpfen.
VDub hilft da wohl weiter 

mfg chmee


----------



## ken06 (19. August 2006)

Moin,

danke für die Mühe, chmee.
Ich bin aber nicht schlauer als vorher.

Meine Frage war ja: *Wie* ich das, was du mir rätst, anstelle!

MfG ken


----------



## chmee (19. August 2006)

Hehe, Sorry.

Zu aller Erst ziehst Du nur die 1.Datei in VDub rein und und nimmst bei Filter
"Resize" und stellst es auf die Größe des zweiten Videos ein. Bei Compression
auch den gleichen Codec einstellen und den eben auf "etwa" 162kbit stellen.
Die Audiospur bleibt Source ! Dann "Save as Avi". 1.Schritt Voilá.
Nun Mal testen ob sie gemerged werden können.

mfg chmee


----------

